# Raw feeder just moved to houston



## joshua9578 (Dec 14, 2012)

does anyone live in/around Houston area that raw feeds? ill be running out of my food stores that I brought with me from ohio in the next week or so. I did stock up on some stuff at the store but I was wondering if anyone is familiar with a meat market that accommodates raw feeding in my area. any suggestions or input is appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

look up Bones2Go. cool little store with many freezer of bulk raw food
Bones2GO! Home


----------



## SPOR (Apr 10, 2012)

You can join the HoustonRawFeeders yahoogroups. They may be ordering in bulk from local sources.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TXTorres (Nov 10, 2012)

Check out texastripe.com. They do monthly deliveries all around Houston and they have good prices, IMO.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

TXTorres said:


> Check out texastripe.com. They do monthly deliveries all around Houston and they have good prices, IMO.



This is who I buy my bones and stuff from. They have already made a Houston run this month. Normally its right at the end of the month (23rd or so) that they do it. 

Close to Pearland or Friendswood The Pet Palace is the only place I know of on my side. What side of town are you on?

Good luck on your search.


----------



## joshua9578 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone Ill look into these sites tomorrow. Im located just west of downtown (westheimer/SHEPHERD :laugh: area).



Narny said:


> This is who I buy my bones and stuff from. They have already made a Houston run this month. Normally its right at the end of the month (23rd or so) that they do it.
> 
> Close to Pearland or Friendswood The Pet Palace is the only place I know of on my side. What side of town are you on?
> 
> Good luck on your search.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Hey Joshua, I'm very close to you, [email protected] I use TexasTripe also, nice guy, order on line at his site. Bones2go is great but a long drive out to it, and very pricey IMHO.

Drop me a line some weekend if you want to meet up at a park with the pooches. If you're ok with dog parks, there's a good one (Danny Jackson dog park) on [email protected]


----------



## joshua9578 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sure! I love the dog parks down here. If you go to Danny Jackson often I should ask if your dog has ever had diarrhea afterwards? Our dog has just started to learn swimming since we've been down here and I think she drinks more water than she wades haha. The couple days after that her stools were a mess. Didn't know if it could be the cleaning additives they put in the water or if it was something else she came in contact with I wasn't aware of. 

The Boneyard is another great dog place....but everything is so dog friendly around here! I love it.

Ill PM you my number.



billsharp said:


> Hey Joshua, I'm very close to you, [email protected] I use TexasTripe also, nice guy, order on line at his site. Bones2go is great but a long drive out to it, and very pricey IMHO.
> 
> Drop me a line some weekend if you want to meet up at a park with the pooches. If you're ok with dog parks, there's a good one (Danny Jackson dog park) on [email protected]


----------

